# Devils Lake Fishing Report 12/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ed's Bait Shop Fishing Report for Dec. 5th, 2003:

Ice fishing is just starting to take off on Devils Lake. Anglers this week are 
reporting ice in some of the shallower areas of 9-11 inches, but further out 
ice is as thin as 3-5 inches. There are still some open areas caused by a few 
late ducks and geese that are still hanging around. Most anglers are either 
walking out or using atv's. Extreme caution is advised!!! As for fishing, 
anglers are catching some nice perch in the south end of Black Tiger and in 
East Bay near Acorn Ridge. A few reports are also coming from Haybale Bay and 
Creel Bay. For the perch, anglers are using Hali's, small raps, and Northland 
forage minnows tipped with minnow heads, wax worms, or spikes. As for 
walleyes, we've had only a few reports from the north end of Six Mile and 
Mission Bay. Pike are being caught in Wolfords Bay, along Hwy 281 north of 
Minnewaukan, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and Sweetwater/Morrison lakes north 
of town. Smelt or herring fished off tip ups has been the presentation of 
choice. Good Luck and please use caution during this marginal ice
period!


----------

